# Le Cloud Computing pour le sujet détude en STG GSI.



## Kuzma (15 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous je suis actuellement en Terminal GSI, pour la fin de  l'année j'ai un projet à présenter celons trois thème j'ai choisit comme  sujet d'étude le Cloud Computing.

J'aimerai un peu d'aide pour me préparer pour réaliser au mieux mon projet.

J'ai donc choisit de commencer par Cloud,quel impact pour le service informatique ? et jinsérerai dans mon sujet Le cloud computing au service des PME.

Je recherche donc un peu d'aide sur ces deux thème la, et lequel choisir en fonction des documents et autres.


Merci d'avance pour votre aide


P


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2012)

Démerde toi, sale jeune.


----------



## Kuzma (15 Février 2012)

Je bosse actuellement seul juste si vous disposez d'informations qui pourrait m'aider ce serai cool voilà tous 


je vois que le forum est fort sympathique


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2012)

Surtout quand on ouvre trois fois le même sujet en guise de présentation.


----------



## Kuzma (15 Février 2012)

Comment ça j'ai pas compris ? 

j'ai ouvert un sujet pour le Dev de site sous Mac
un pour mon sujet d'étude de GSI
et une présentation rien de bien méchant j'ai essayer de respecter au maximum le forum 

P


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Février 2012)

Ach, autant pour moi, je lis trop vite.
Mais je garde ma vanne, elle était très bien quand même.


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2012)

Kuzma a dit:


> Comment ça j'ai pas compris ?





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Démerde toi, sale jeune.



Faut te le dire en javanais ?!


----------



## Kuzma (15 Février 2012)

J'avoue qu'elle était plutôt bien 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------




aCLR a dit:


> Faut te le dire en javanais ?!




J'ai très bien compris ça. Veuillez relire tous le post parce que ça n'as pas de rapport avce la première réponse!


----------



## aCLR (15 Février 2012)

Kuzma a dit:


> J'avoue qu'elle était plutôt bien
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h24 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h21 ----------
> 
> ...


Attends que les à-cheval-sur-l'orthographe débarquent et tu vas voir c'qu'ils vont en faire de ton premier post, sale jeune©


----------



## Kuzma (15 Février 2012)

Vous avez quoi sur les jeunes? La relève de la France !


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2012)

Kuzma a dit:


> Vous avez quoi sur les jeunes? La relève de la France !


Pas en rédaction, alors !...


----------



## Kuzma (15 Février 2012)

Je n'est pas dit le contraire mais avec les nouvelles technologies et autres nous ne sommes plus habitué à écrire avec des stylos


----------



## tirhum (15 Février 2012)

Kuzma a dit:


> Je n'est pas dit le contraire mais avec les nouvelles technologies et autres nous ne sommes plus habitué à écrire avec des stylos


Stylos ou claviers, il reste l'orthographe et la langue française... 
Mauvaise excuse !...


----------



## Romuald (15 Février 2012)

Ok, je note : l'utilisation d'un clavier en lieu et place d'un stylo nuit gravement à l'orthographe. A mon avis ça ferait un bon sujet de mémoire 





(merde, Tirthum&#8482;, tu pourrais éviter de me griller  )


----------



## ergu (16 Février 2012)

Kuzma a dit:


> Je n'est pas dit le contraire



Être et avoir - les auxilliaires - on commence à voir ça en CE1.
La structure de la phrase - qu'est-ce qu'un verbe, ce genre de choses...

Je suis peut-être un vieux con mais je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment on peut à ce point méconnaître la structure de la langue qu'on emploie tous les jours - sauf à ne rien comprendre finalement sur le fond à ce qu'on dit et ce qu'on entend, juste répéter des blocs de sons.
C'est triste.

Et si j'étais un de tes tes profs, ça, quel que soit le sujet du devoir, c'est le zéro direct.

Voilà.
Sinon, bienvenue sur les forums MacG - t'inquiètes pas trop, les vieux cons sont en sous-nombre, il y a plein d'autres jeunes (et moins jeunes) qui écrivent avec les pieds comme toi.
Bonne chance pour ton devoir.



(ATTENTION - ces remarques ne concernent absolument pas les sourds, muets ou personnes atteintes de dys- dont l'orthographe et la grammaire particulières s'expliquent par des raisons totalement autres que la flemme d'apprendre et, surtout, assez indépendantes de leur bonne volonté)


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Février 2012)

Claude Con Pute ting
Se disait à propos des filles de la célèbre madame Claude dans les années 70.
Quand on enfilait le con des putes de madame Claude, il était d'usage une fois sa petite affaire terminée de faire résonner la cloche à côté du lit afin de signaler à Madame, que c'était fini.
S'en suivait un agréable "Ting" délivré par ladite cloche.
Voila.
Ne me remercie pas.


----------



## aCLR (17 Février 2012)

Tu vois ! Qu'est-ce que je te disais !?
Y t'ont pas loupé ! 
La prochaine fois, tu feras d'abord un brouillon au stylo !
Non mais oh&#8230;


----------



## Penetrator (17 Février 2012)

moi ce qui m'énerve c'est que de plus en plus certains étudiants utilisent les forums pour qu'on fasse leur travail à leur place .....
Cela va être dur le monde du travail , quand on va leur demander monsieur trucmuche 
comment avance votre rapport ?
bah euhhhh je peux plus me connecter sur le forum donc je suis coincé


----------



## Kuzma (18 Février 2012)

je ne demande que de l'aide pas mes réponses car mon dossier est presque boucler je voulait juste un peu d'aide pour le compléter


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2012)

On n'en doute pas mon grand.

Mais que veux-tu, on est des amoureux de la langue française. Et je peux te confier qu'il m'arrive de faire des fautes de grammaire, d'employer des termes sans vraiment connaitre leur définition, etc. Mais à l'ère du cloud et autre joyeusetés du 2.0, je m'arrange toujours pour vérifier la signification, l'orthographe ou la grammaire de ce que je vais écrire. J'ai d'ailleurs pour cela un excellent _widget_, une fidèle transcription numérique de mon Littré en quatre volumes. Plus rapide à compulser que la version physique, il est un compagnon indispensable et peu volumineux.

Bon courage pour ton dossier


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2012)

Kuzma a dit:


> je ne demande que de l'aide pas mes réponses car mon dossier est presque boucler je voulait juste un peu d'aide pour le compléter


Je n'y connais rien, mais je peux t'aider pour autre chose :

*J*e ne demande que de l'aide*,* pas mes réponses*,* car mon dossier est presque boucl*é**. J*e voulai*s* juste un peu d'aide pour le compléter*.*

Ecrit entièrement au clavier...
Et surtout lu et relu.


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Février 2012)

Bonjour

Je pourrais t'aider en te donnant un sous-titre pour ton sujet : « _Le Cloud, ou l'arnaque du siècle._ »

Sur les sites spécialisés dans ce genre de technologie, il existe une multitude de commentaires éclairés au bas des articles Tu pourrais y apprendre de nombreux détails croustillant. Par exemple comment les offres actuelles et celles qui commencent à se dessiner :
- nous font passer pour des innovations des solutions qui existaient déjà dans les grandes lignes il y a longtemps, et dont le progrès technique nous avait justement permis de nous débarrasser,
- cherchent à nous enlever et nous faire payer ce qu'on possède déjà,
- tendent à nous ôter notre indépendance et notre contrôle sur des moyens pourtant stratégiques pour les entreprises et pour l'économie d'un pays,
- introduisent des intermédiaires incontrôlés et incontrôlables qui mettent en péril la sécurité et la pérennité du système,
etc. ...


----------



## aCLR (18 Février 2012)

Ah bah voilà !
Après les à-cheval-sur-la-langue-française voilà que débarquent les c'était-mieux-avant !


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Après les à-cheval-sur-la-langue-française voilà que débarquent les c'était-mieux-avant !


Où est-ce que tu vois que je dis que c'était mieux avant ? 

Je dis seulement que la majorité des grosses sociétés qui proposent du « Cloud » aujourd'hui ne font pas vraiment du Cloud ou cherchent carrément à nous b..ser (ou les deux en même temps). Il suffit d'avoir les bonnes informations et de se donner la peine d'y réfléchir une minute pour en arriver à cette conclusion. (Et soit dit en passant, des arnaques dans ce genre, il y en a eu aussi au « bon vieux temps ».)

Ça n'a certainement pas beaucoup effleuré l'esprit des kikoolols, mais ce n'est pas trop grave. En revanche, quand on a de réels intérêts à défendre, ça a une sacrée importante.

Une question bête, pour donner à réfléchir : qu'est-il arrivé aux 6 millions de personnes et d'entreprises qui ont donné dans le « Cloud » de MegaUpload ?...  (NB: je ne parle pas des dizaines de millions qui s'en servaient pour s'amuser.)


----------



## Romuald (18 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Ah bah voilà !
> Après les à-cheval-sur-la-langue-française voilà que débarquent les c'était-mieux-avant !


Et zig-zig tagada, c'était mieux avant ou c'est mieux _(hors charte)_ ?


----------



## tatouille (20 Février 2012)

homosexués de la bouche  oui le cloud est une arnaque marketing


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2012)

Le cloud ce n'est pas écolo du tout. Des serveurs biens gros contenant des Teras de disque qui chauffent et qu'il faut climatiser à fond, une écoute en streaming qui utilise des ressources informatiques énormes... Tout ça pour éviter de se trimballer une clé USB ou un iPod avec un disque dur, ou pour les plus avancés, de se connecter à un VPN. 
Aucun intérêt.


----------



## ergu (21 Février 2012)

Le Cloud François est pourtant un jouet extraordinaire :

_Il fait "Zip" quand il roule,
"Bap" quand il tourne
"Brrr" quand il marche...
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Février 2012)

Kuzma a dit:


> Bonjour à tous je suis actuellement en Terminal GSI...



[YOUTUBE]Bw5TUmGtEqQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Février 2012)

En fin de compte, il demandait un marteau parce qu'il avait déjà les clouds.


----------



## tatouille (22 Février 2012)

maximum respect


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Où est-ce que tu vois que je dis que c'était mieux avant ?




Nulle part :rateau:
J'aurais dû dire "voilà que débarquent les avertis" seulement elle ourdit peu cette catégorie et n'en demeure pas moins indispensable.





Romuald a dit:


> Et zig-zig tagada, c'était mieux avant ou c'est mieux _(hors charte)_ ?



Maintenant, pendant, dedans, avec les dents, en sifflotant, le french cancan, rantanplan

Décidément, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de hors charte ?!


----------



## ergu (22 Février 2012)

_La charte est mis qu'en tartes,
Connes, là, qui taillent le maillot
La charte est mis qu'en tartes
Sont nos lits t'as l'anneau.
_
Jean-Louis Cutugno.


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

Quelqu'un prendra un nuage de lait avec son thé ?


----------



## ergu (22 Février 2012)

Non, merci.
Mais je ne cracherais pas sur un gros cookie.


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

Made in Hong Kong ?


----------



## ergu (22 Février 2012)

Made in Hong Kong ?


----------



## aCLR (22 Février 2012)

Made in Hong Kong !


----------



## Romuald (22 Février 2012)

aCLR a dit:


> Décidément, je ne vois pas ce qu'il y a de hors charte ?!


zig-zig tagada, c'était mieux avant, ou bien c'est mieux à cheval sur la langue ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Non, merci.
> Mais je ne cracherais pas sur un gros cookie.



Toi t'es plutôt le genre à cracher dans ton Yop.


----------

